# Half Way There: Two More Wwws In The Bag



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Picked up an Eterna and a Lemania WWW, with an option on a Buren







to add to the Cyma, Timor, Record and Vertex.

That makes 6 (half of the dirty dozen) and one more in the cross hairs..


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations. Hope you will have them all soon.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Eterna looks great on that strap. Is it one of the leather NATO's, or something else?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> The Eterna looks great on that strap. Is it one of the leather NATO's, or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a leather NATO from Phoenix straps. They only sell the 20mm usually, but they made a small run of 18mm recently.


----------

